# Guppy Breeders hurry up!



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was at the Aquarium West today and they have some really beautiful giant guppies, I have never seen these guppies ever! I believe they will gone by this afternoon, it was already line up for these guppies .

This is one the giant female :


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw them the other day. I wonder if the local breeder is a member of the board? I was tempted by a lovely moscow male, but decided not to.


----------



## Sphonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a couple on Saturday. There are from Sechelt according to my information. I hope to get some babies :lol:

I did know that i actually could like guppies


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

How big is big on this one?


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Alas, bigger is not always better, harken back to the days of the North American muscle cars. Big gas guzzlers. In the case of guppies, everyone wants the biggest ones(tails, body), they are also the oldest, with the most mileage on them( gotta keep the car analogy going). Likely well past the active spawning phase. Maybe, the female will be able to give you a batch, maybe the big male will be able to fertlize one female for you. With the giant tail he likely can't catch any of the females. Pick younger stock if you want many spawns in the future. I saw some high quality guppies at Fantasy Aquatic, I know they have a huge selection in their breeding factory(kept offsite). I should have picked some up at the auction. Just let them know what strain you want, the have connections to all the top IFGA breeders in the US.


----------

